#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【建議】 [需討論]簡体字用戶藉由偵測導向簡体版本

## 狼王白牙

由於之前聽到有些大陸獸友的心聲是，他們看不懂繁體字，

雪麒跟房兔則表示過，因為在維基百科一段時間了，所以對繁體中文駕輕就熟

但如果不是習慣了，其實兩種中文字還是有親切與否的感覺，

我希望聽到簡体字用戶的心聲，請大陸會員來討論一下。

----------

